# Soil test question



## Txbeefmaster (Sep 10, 2020)

I've taken on a Reno of my common Bermuda, have roundup'd twice, and will be cutting out old sod this week. I've recently gotten soil test results back and have a few questions. The TAMU online fertilizer calculator is a little ambiguous to me. I would gladly accept any insight to as how to proceed with bare ground. Add nutrients before sod or fertilize to bring levels into recommended range?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@Txbeefmaster, we have a soil forum for these very types of questions. I'll move your post there for better site organization and responses. Welcome to TLF!

dfw


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I think in this case, I would apply a balanced N-P-K fertilizer. You definitely want more P to get roots growing on your new sod. Not surprising that your Ca and Mg are fine since your pH is 7.6. A little high, but I wouldn't worry about that. @G-Man grows grass successfully in his 8.0 pH soil.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Txbeefmaster when do to plan to place the sod? What are you replacing it with?


----------



## Txbeefmaster (Sep 10, 2020)

Was thinking celebration since it has a few years of common Bermuda creeping into all the neighbors St Augustine. Interestingly enough I'm moving all my landscaping around and digging deeper where beds will be and the Bermuda is not into the dirt at all which makes me think I have options. I planted a patch of celebration at my farm to hit golf balls when I'm there so I'm familiar with it. I do like the look of zoysia as well.


----------

